# Hoyt Defiant????



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2015)

I've seen a few posts here and on the web that has been giving this thing some great reviews.  

Any more input?  About ready to replace the Spyder 30 and havent made up my mind as to whether I'll stay with Hoyt (22 years now) or swing the Obsession route.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 11, 2015)

They've only been getting better every year since the spyder...stay with what ya know


----------



## fountain (Dec 11, 2015)

Yea, I think the defiant will be a nice bow and the limb stop option is sure to be a hit.  The nitrum lineup was very nice and I have a turbo that's a great bow.  I've got a defiant 34 ordered and plan to try the limb stop hoping for an even firmer back wall.  Many great new features on the new defiant bows beside the limb stops.  

The reviews on them so far are all pretty positive.  Not may 34 and turbos seem to be out, but I'm sure they are going to be great.


----------



## Scoutman (Dec 11, 2015)

Shot hoyts for 10+ years, you owe it to yourself to go shoot a pse decree or decree hd depending on your draw length. Your shoulders will thank you and those big midwest bucks will be real nervous.


----------



## BlackEagle (Dec 12, 2015)

I want to get one over the summer. However, have you looked at Xpedition? I just picked up an Xcentric 7 and love it. I shot obsession for a little while but went right back to Hoyt. The Xpedition is my #2 bow!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2015)

Thx for the replies thus far.  It will be a while before I swap over (gotta get thru this season ) so I have plenty of time to make a decision.  

Any more info is appreciated


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 13, 2015)

There is a Carbon Defiant Turbo in my future!


----------



## Sundays Money (Dec 13, 2015)

JT I purchased a nitruim 30 this year and like it so much I just bought a nitruim 34 as my back up. 
The 30 is 321fps thur my  chrono with hunting arrow (black eagle carnivores) 
The 34 is around 305-310 still Getting it right


----------



## Cole Henry (Dec 14, 2015)

I really liked the Defiant 30 that I shot. Great shooting bow


----------



## rstallings1979 (Dec 14, 2015)

In my opinion....If your looking for a new bow and you have been happy with Hoyts for that long I would simply stick to the plan.  Hoyts and Obsessions are about like having two one hundred dollar bills.  They spend the exact same.  Both are top notch bows.  I have one of each.


----------



## AustinW26 (Dec 14, 2015)

Sundays Money said:


> JT I purchased a nitruim 30 this year and like it so much I just bought a nitruim 34 as my back up.
> The 30 is 321fps thur my  chrono with hunting arrow (black eagle carnivores)
> The 34 is around 305-310 still Getting it right



I shoot a nitrum 30 as well but not near as fast.  I have a 27.5" draw @70lbs.  Shoot a 400 grain bloodline @7.6gpi.  What do you shoot?  I would like to get mine a little faster.  I think im flirting with 300 right now.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 14, 2015)

^ he is shooting something light or 80# to get those speeds.  I'm gonna say something in the 350-370 grain range.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2015)

AustinW26 said:


> I shoot a nitrum 30 as well but not near as fast.  I have a 27.5" draw @70lbs.  Shoot a 400 grain bloodline @7.6gpi.  What do you shoot?  I would like to get mine a little faster.  I think im flirting with 300 right now.





spydermon said:


> ^ he is shooting something light or 80# to get those speeds.  I'm gonna say something in the 350-370 grain range.



and Larry is about 7ft tall and probably has a 39" draw I know when he hangs climbing sticks they have some thigh high separation


----------



## craSSh (Dec 15, 2015)

I also have shot Hoyt for over 20 years. My current bow is the Carbon Element RKT. I shot the Defiant last month and was impressed. It was dead in the hand and this was the aluminum version, the shop didn't have the carbon version at the time. The cam was smooth and letting down was effortless.  I was really wanting to feel the Turbo cam, but the Defiant 30 was the only bow they had. I plan to shoot all 3 versions before making a decision....and of course, it's gonna be a carbon.


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Dec 15, 2015)

WHAT?!?!?!?!? Swapping from Hoyt to Obsession? Lick a bar of soap and spit three times. LFTT would never be the same!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2015)

PEPPERHEAD said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!? Swapping from Hoyt to Obsession? Lick a bar of soap and spit three times. LFTT would never be the same!!


Haha....I didn't say I was changing, only that I was considering it.  I really love the model and concept that they've created. 

That being said, I really really love my hoyts


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 17, 2015)

Just switched from a Spyder 30 to a defiant turbo. No comparison to me.  I love the new defiant turbo.  Jim you should try it with 60lb limbs.  You'll be sold


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 17, 2015)

I shot a defiant 34 this week set on 70 pounds and it pulled back as easy as a 60 pounder to me. Very nice bow.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 17, 2015)

bukhuntr said:


> Just switched from a Spyder 30 to a defiant turbo. No comparison to me.  I love the new defiant turbo.  Jim you should try it with 60lb limbs.  You'll be sold





bowhunterdavid said:


> I shot a defiant 34 this week set on 70 pounds and it pulled back as easy as a 60 pounder to me. Very nice bow.



ggod info.  thx folks


----------



## South Man (Dec 17, 2015)

PEPPERHEAD said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!? Swapping from Hoyt to Obsession? Lick a bar of soap and spit three times. LFTT would never be the same!!



Not a bad move! Obsession bows shoot great...


----------



## j_seph (Dec 17, 2015)

Jim I say next season you go with that recurve for the LFTT. You have a year to practice up. You and Bubba do a PLFTT (Primitive Live From The Tree)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 17, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Jim I say next season you go with that recurve for the LFTT. You have a year to practice up. You and Bubba do a PLFTT (Primitive Live From The Tree)



I keep saying in gonna start carrying it, but can never talk myself into it.  I really need to kill sumn with it so I'll be comfy enuf to carry in the deer woods whole looking for a giant.


----------



## Sundays Money (Dec 18, 2015)

AustinW26 said:


> I shoot a nitrum 30 as well but not near as fast.  I have a 27.5" draw @70lbs.  Shoot a 400 grain bloodline @7.6gpi.  What do you shoot?  I would like to get mine a little faster.  I think im flirting with 300 right now.



29" draw 70lbs
Threadz custom strings 
Black eagle carnivores 300 spine


----------



## Sundays Money (Dec 18, 2015)

AustinW26 said:


> I shoot a nitrum 30 as well but not near as fast.  I have a 27.5" draw @70lbs.  Shoot a 400 grain bloodline @7.6gpi.  What do you shoot?  I would like to get mine a little faster.  I think im flirting with 300 right now.



I also a black gold 3 pin slider sight 
The chrono says 319-322 so I put the 321fps tape on the sight. 
The slider option is dead on out to 60 and I haven't tried any farther so I would say 320fps is really close.


----------



## Sundays Money (Dec 18, 2015)

and Larry is about 7ft tall and probably has a 39" draw I know when he hangs climbing sticks they have some thigh high separation 

That's just so I can get a little higher up !!

JT I'm shooting some black eagle deep impacts in my 34 and they penetrate 5-8 inches deeper in block black


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2015)

Sundays Money said:


> That's just so I can get a little higher up !!
> 
> JT I'm shooting some black eagle deep impacts in my 34 and they penetrate 5-8 inches deeper in block black



 they make extra sticks

Good to hear about the deep impacts.  I'll look at them


----------



## healee (Dec 29, 2015)

I just bought a Defiant few weeks ago, replaced a Hoyt Trykon. Shot a Bear, Elite, Matthews Halon, and the Defiant before deciding. Hoyt just felt right to me, but my second choice would have been the Halon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2015)

healee said:


> I just bought a Defiant few weeks ago, replaced a Hoyt Trykon. Shot a Bear, Elite, Matthews Halon, and the Defiant before deciding. Hoyt just felt right to me, but my second choice would have been the Halon.



Thx for the info Healee


----------



## mhinson (Dec 31, 2015)

*Hoyt Defiant*

I bought mine in Macon a few days after it hit the shelf and I love it! It is by far the best bow I have ever shot. I had an Obsession bow that I like too,but this model was a step up even from the obsession. 

I am extremely conservative in spending for hunting equipment, but this is a purchase I have not regretted at all.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 1, 2016)

good info hinson...thx


----------



## South Man (Jan 1, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> good info hinson...thx


Look like you will get a Defiant!


----------



## fountain (Jan 3, 2016)

jim, i shot the defiant a bit today.  if feels great and is truly dead on the shot.  this one had the limb stop installed and is really solid.   no speed numbers, but its shooting quick and hitting hard.  i think the defiant will be a great bow. this particular bow is my dads but i cant wait for my 34 to get here


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 4, 2016)

thx fountain.  Looks great


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 4, 2016)

I really like the way the 34 defiant shot, it was maxed out at 71 pounds and pulled back almost as easy as my 60 pound carbon spyder turbo, i might have to add one to the stable in the future.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 4, 2016)

It will be interesting to see what some of the companies flagship bows look like being introduced this week at the ATA show. Bowtech is one Im intersted in seeing


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 5, 2016)

kevincox said:


> It will be interesting to see what some of the companies flagship bows look like being introduced this week at the ATA show. Bowtech is one Im intersted in seeing



Me too. I have been shooting bowtech for a few years..Seems like they have lost a little of the appeal they had in the past to the general public. Bowtechs always seem to fit me best and I like how they shoot. The Hoyt Defiant looks like a nice bow. Ill have to shoot this one for sure before I buy.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 5, 2016)

stick with Hoyt

Will take you FOR EVER to get anything from obsession..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 5, 2016)

kevincox said:


> It will be interesting to see what some of the companies flagship bows look like being introduced this week at the ATA show. Bowtech is one Im intersted in seeing



I could tell ya if I wasnt boycotting ATA again this year.  I'll be in a tree again this year during the show, just like every year.  Really wish they would move to Feb to miss deer and turkey seasons


----------



## B42 (Jan 5, 2016)

just seen one for sale on craigslist macon ga  for sale 1000.00 bucks ready to shoot


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 6, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> stick with Hoyt
> 
> Will take you FOR EVER to get anything from obsession..



A lot of truth to this in the past but I don t think this is correct this year.


----------



## BCR840 (Jan 6, 2016)

B42 said:


> just seen one for sale on craigslist macon ga  for sale 1000.00 bucks ready to shoot



I saw this one also. Said he has $1300 in it. May be a good deal. Cant remember what it has on it. I saw one with all high end accessories at Social Circle Bow shop $1700


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2016)

really like the specs on this bow but can't justify forking out that kind of dough for something that depreciates pretty quickly, especially when my 2008 bow is still working fine


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> really like the specs on this bow but can't justify forking out that kind of dough for something that depreciates pretty quickly, especially when my 2008 bow is still working fine



Come on swampy...you gotta spend it sometime


----------



## BurdDawg (Jan 24, 2016)

I ordered a Carbon Defient 34 when they first came out, ( I've shot Hoyt a long time and very Loyal)  Was in the Shop when I learn they be April/May delivery. They had a Carbon Air in the Shop and I ask to shoot it. Was told if I wanted the CD I should not shoot the Carbon Air. They were right. I now own a Carbon Air. Pick up 22 fps on my Carbon Spyder ( same DW and arrow) and  to me held better on target. You should shoot one maybe.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2016)

BurdDawg said:


> I ordered a Carbon Defient 34 when they first came out, ( I've shot Hoyt a long time and very Loyal)  Was in the Shop when I learn they be April/May delivery. They had a Carbon Air in the Shop and I ask to shoot it. Was told if I wanted the CD I should not shoot the Carbon Air. They were right. I now own a Carbon Air. Pick up 22 fps on my Carbon Spyder ( same DW and arrow) and  to me held better on target. You should shoot one maybe.



Thx Burd, I will try and track one down


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 27, 2016)

BurdDawg said:


> I ordered a Carbon Defient 34 when they first came out, ( I've shot Hoyt a long time and very Loyal)  Was in the Shop when I learn they be April/May delivery. They had a Carbon Air in the Shop and I ask to shoot it. Was told if I wanted the CD I should not shoot the Carbon Air. They were right. I now own a Carbon Air. Pick up 22 fps on my Carbon Spyder ( same DW and arrow) and  to me held better on target. You should shoot one maybe.



Like others, I have a long history with Hoyt, too, but it appears worth checking out the new 2016 PSE Carbon Air despite the high prices, including the 2016 Hoyt Carbon Defiant.  

It's been fun & interesting following this forum thread.


----------



## olddawg89 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Carbon-air*



BurdDawg said:


> I ordered a Carbon Defient 34 when they first came out, ( I've shot Hoyt a long time and very Loyal)  Was in the Shop when I learn they be April/May delivery. They had a Carbon Air in the Shop and I ask to shoot it. Was told if I wanted the CD I should not shoot the Carbon Air. They were right. I now own a Carbon Air. Pick up 22 fps on my Carbon Spyder ( same DW and arrow) and  to me held better on target. You should shoot one maybe.



Went in Pops outdoors with a buddy, he was looking to up grade. I was just a by-stander till I shot the CA, after 2 shots I ordered one! I was very much impressed!


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Jim,
Just give it a shot. Go shoot an Obsession Def Con 6 or 7. I shot all of the major bow manufacturers. I chose the Def Con 6.  Very fast, quiet, smooth draw cycle and accurate. At full draw you can hold it forever without it wanting to jump out of your hand. It is also dead in your hand. I was reluctant until I shot it. My Dream Season pro series shoots great, but the Obsession was a step above in all facets. I liked the concept as well. Had mine made at the factory in Perry. Good luck. Have fun shooting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 2, 2016)

thx for the input SAhunter.  Almost time to get serious on the change


----------

